

GoDaddy forbids account deletion - heelhook
http://support.godaddy.com/groups/go-daddy-customers/forum/topic/how-do-i-delete-my-account-with-godaddy/?pc_split_value=4

======
threedaymonk
Now, I loathe GoDaddy - for their elephant-hunting CEO, sexist homepage, and
most of all because I had to use their awful admin interface for work - but
expecting a company with whom you have a commercial relationship to delete
their records of you seems unrealistic.

Sure, you can mark the account as dormant and remove the authentication
credentials, but at some point it's a matter of historical fact. Governments
tend to prefer that companies keep accounting records, and look unfavourably
on those that don't.

~~~
viraptor
That depends on the country. (as usual) For example in the UK there's a data
protection act which allows you to both check and edit any personal
information stored about you by any company. I would assume that godaddy has
to comply with that too if they're doing business in the UK.

------
nivla
So does other popular domain registrars. Eg:

Namecheap: <http://www.namecheap.com/legal/general/privacy-policy.aspx> Scroll
to "Personal Information Following Termination of Account"

I think it has something to do with the ICANN rules.

~~~
testing12341234
According to GoDaddy's Privacy Policy[0], they will delete your information if
you are in the EU.

"Go Daddy complies with the EU Safe Harbor framework as set forth by the
Department of Commerce regarding the collection, use, and retention of data
from the European Union. Users in the European Union consent to the transfer
to and processing of their personal information in the United States. We will
respond to your request for access to modify or delete your information within
thirty (30) days."

Also Namecheap's Privacy Policy looks like some boilerplate that has been
copied from another source. The text for the section you identified is the
exact same as GoDaddy's, and many others[1].

[0] -
[http://www.godaddy.com/agreements/ShowDoc.aspx?pageid=privac...](http://www.godaddy.com/agreements/ShowDoc.aspx?pageid=privacy)

[1] -
[https://www.google.com/search?q=placed+in+deactivated+status...](https://www.google.com/search?q=placed+in+deactivated+status+within+our+corresponding+database)

------
benawabe896
This seems like a more public representation of what is probably being done on
most sites anyway, with the exception of the login credentials being
invalidated. That being said, it is more than a little unnerving to know that
my account will always be accessible in one form or another. As a member of
the "internet" I felt that there were certain understood "rights" that were
available to me... account suicide being one of them. I guess that type of
thinking is more hopeful than realistic nowadays.

~~~
irunbackwards
I get it ... but I don't get it. You couldn't/wouldn't walk into AutoZone and
ask them to expunge your entire history as a customer of their service. They
couldn't/wouldn't, on the flip side.

------
mtgx
So does Skype:

[https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA142/can-i-delete-my-
skype...](https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA142/can-i-delete-my-skype-
account)

